# Flavonoid supplement



## jcwbeam (Oct 15, 2007)

can any one recomend a good flavonoid suplement, i have never tried flavonoids and would like some feed back b4 itry one to see which one works best.thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can only tell you, personally, about the Provex CV that I use. Firstly, while flavonoids come from many sources, the ones in this particular compound have been chosen for their support of the cardiovascular system, including strengthening the walls and increasing the circulation, along with stopping the oxidation of harmful cholesterol. What you will read if you look at the patent material cited, below, are cardio applications. One of the people cited in the references is a Dr. Folts, one of the discoverers of aspirin therapy, who became interested in this particular product because of superior results to what aspirin could deliver. It has played a major role in reconstructing my own cardio system. The results it has had on my IBS was both unexpected and remarkable.http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?...RS=PN/6,818,233 quote from above:Certain flavonoids, including those found in grape seed and grape skin extracts, have been associated with the beneficial health effects observed for aspirin, but without the negative side effects attributed to aspirin. Nevertheless, flavonoid bioavailability or activity is low in many sources of flavonoids. As such, certain dietary sources of flavonoids require large doses to be useful. As a result, many sources of flavonoids are impractical, too costly, or both to be useful on a daily basis. SUMMARY The present invention involves the discovery that the combination of certain flavonoids and enzymes in the form of a dietary supplement reduces the dosage of supplement needed to effectively reduce platelet activity and LDL cholesterol oxidation in a mammal. The present invention further involves a method to treat conditions associated with platelet activity and LDL cholesterol oxidation by administering combinations of flavonoids and enzymes to reduce platelet activity and LDL cholesterol oxidation.What Provex brings to the body is a quadrupling of flavonoid absorbancy, which seems to be the key to it's particular effectiveness. The problem with it is that it was developed and is sold exclusively by a customer-marketed company; but it is usually available on eBay for a higher price for those who are reluctant to open their own account.If you search for Resveratrol, a different mixture of flavonoids from skins and seeds used in winemaking--Provex comes from freshly squeezed grapes--you should find another testimonial from "madman" who had great IBS success with it for the time that he took it.I also understand that at least one other of us has been helped with regular drinking of pomegranite juice, another flavonoid. There was an article at one time that indicated researchers were looking for a medicine that could be made from chocolate, another from this nutrient group; but I think with all of these, absorbancy will continue to be the big problem.None of this, of course, means that it will necessarily stop your bowel problems; but it ought to at least strengthen your cardio system and may work for you as well as it has for some other IBzeers. From all I have been able to learn from my own and others' experiences, it is a slow improvement kind of thing, so while you should "know" within the first month or two if it going to help or not, you must be prepared to continue with it for some time to experience it's full effects. (Of course, if you don't feel any positive changes in those first couple of months, and you don't have either a personal or family history of heart disease, then there is not a lot of reason to continue to use it.)As always, while there are any number of flavonoid extracts on the market, these are a couple that at least have a track record; and I do believe from my own recovery from any number of age-related conditions, that with supplements, you get what you pay for.I hope that helps.Mark


----------



## jcwbeam (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the reccomendation.what company makes this product and can i get it at health food stores or the pharmacy?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have sent you a PM with some info on how to buy it and an eBay reference, as well.Cheers,Mark


----------

